# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Khám phá nước Mỹ qua lăng kính nhỏ

## danghung

*San Francisco và Ngày Cầu thang (Stairway Day)*


Đường hoa Lombard
Nằm sát bờ biển phía tây nước Mỹ, San Francisco là thành phố lớn thứ tư của bang California. Do địa hình nhiều đồi, thành phố có đặc điểm nổi bật là có đến hàng trăm đường cầu thang dành cho người đi bộ uốn lượn trên 42 quả đồi. Một số đường đồi dốc trở thành những điểm tham quan đẹp của thành phố.

Đường hoa Lombard nằm trên đồi Nga. Con đường dốc đứng (40 độ) được trồng đầy hoa hai bên tạo thành đường lượn zích zắc để giảm độ dốc (27 độ) cho xe lưu thông. Hầu hết các cầu thang đi bộ đều được đổ bê tông hoặc lát đá. Để thu hút khách du lịch, chính quyền thành phố tổ chức Ngày Cầu thang (Stairway Day) vào ngày 5-5, thành sự kiện thường niên như một lễ hội cho khách đi bộ.

*Chicago - "Thành phố của gió"*


Là thành phố lớn thứ ba của Mỹ, Chicago có rất nhiều biệt danh tương ứng với từng thời kỳ lịch sử như Thành phố thứ 2 (Second city), Thành phố của những cái vai lớn (City of big Shoulders)... Tuy nhiên, biệt danh phổ biến nhất của Chicago là Thành phố của gió (Windy City), theo cách lý giải rất dễ hiểu và dễ nhớ: do thành phố nằm gần hồ Michigan nên có thể đón gió lồng lộng thổi vào từ một trong năm hồ lớn nhất trên thế giới này.

Cái tên Thành phố của gió xuất hiện lần đầu tiên trên tờ Chicago Tribune vào năm 1858. Thuật ngữ này được dùng một lần nữa để nhắc đến Chicago vào năm 1876 bởi tờ nhật báo Cincinnati, sau đó, vào năm 1880, thời báo New York cũng đã dùng tên này, từ đó Thành phố của gió trở thành biệt danh của Chicago.

*Las Vegas không chỉ có bài bạc.*

Las Vegas, thành phố nhỏ xíu chỉ có hơn nửa triệu cư dân lại là cả một trung tâm du lịch thuộc loại lớn nhất thế giới với gần 40 triệu du khách nườm nượp kéo đến mỗi năm. Để phục vụ cho lượng du khách khổng lồ như thế, Las Vegas đã phát triển một hệ thống khách sạn không thể chê vào đâu được. Theo thống kê gần đây, 17 trong số 20 khách sạn lớn nhất nước Mỹ đều nằm ở Las Vegas. Khách sạn nào cũng lớn, đẹp và sang trọng.


Las Vegas còn là cả một thế giới thu nhỏ. Mỗi một khách sạn lớn là một kiến trúc, một di sản nghệ thuật khác hẳn nhau và tái hiện gần như trọn vẹn nét sinh hoạt đặc trưng của từng địa phương như Paris hotel với tháp Eiffel và những nghệ sĩ hát rong trên đường phố; Venice hotel với dòng sông xanh thơ mộng, những người chèo thuyền gondola chở các cặp tình nhân đi dạo; Wynn hotel với vườn nhiệt đới và thác nước trên sa mạc; hay Luxor hotel với kiểu kiến trúc kim tự tháp và tượng nhân sư độc đáo...

*Los Angeles và phim trường ở Hollywood*

Không có các phim trường thì sẽ không có Hollywood. Nhưng không có một người Do Thái gốc Đức di cư sang Mỹ thì cũng sẽ chẳng có phim trường này. Ngày 8-6-1912, Carl Laemmle cùng với 3 nhân vật tiên phong về phim ảnh thành lập nên một phim trường đặt tại California với cái tên Universal. Và Hollywood ra đời từ đó! Gần 100 năm đã trôi qua và Hollywood hiện có trên 180 phim trường nhưng chỉ một vài phim trường trong số đó mở cửa cho du khách tham quan.


Bạn có thể đến tham quan phim trường:

Universal Studios Theme Park (1000 Universal Center Dr, San Fernando Valley, CA 91602). Mở cửa hàng ngày. Giá vé vào cửa từ $66 đến $74 bao gồm tour tham quan phim trường bằng xe bus trong vòng 45 phút; $119 để có chỗ ngồi ưu tiên trên các chuyến xe, tàu, điểm tham quan, phòng chiếu phim; $259 cho tour VIP bao gồm chỗ đậu xe, bữa sáng và bữa trưa, chỗ ngồi ưu tiên xem tất cả các show trong công viên và vào thăm các khu vực đặc biệt như hậu trường sản xuất các bộ phim, phòng thiết kế âm thanh, phòng chế tác phim, khu lưu trữ các bộ sưu tập đạo cụ, phục trang, hình ảnh của các bộ phim nổi tiếng...

Paramount Studio (5555 Melrose Avenue, Los Angeles, CA 90038). Tour đi bộ có hướng dẫn viên tham quan phim trường, từ thứ Hai đến thứ Sáu (trừ ngày lễ), mỗi ngày bốn chuyến vào lúc 10g, 11g, 13g và 14g. Giá vé là $40.

Sony Pictures Studio (10000 W. Washington Blvd Culver City, CA 90232). Tour tham quan phim trường, từ thứ Hai đến thứ Sáu (trừ ngày lễ), mỗi ngày bốn chuyến lần vào lúc 9g30, 10g30, 1gh30 và 14g30. Không nhận khách dưới 12 tuổi.

Giá vé $33, bao gồm chỗ đậu xe và đi bộ có hướng dẫn viên thăm phim trường các bộ phim nổi tiếng của hãng như Man in Black, Spider Man...

Warner Brothers Studio (3400 Riverside Drive, Burbank, CA 91522). Tour tham quan phim trường, từ thứ Hai đến thứ Sáu (trừ ngày lễ).

*Hawaii vẫy gọi*

Hawaii là nơi có nhiều hội hè, sự kiện âm nhạc, điện ảnh và thể thao diễn ra quanh năm. Chính vì vậy, ngoài ưu điểm nổi bật về phong cảnh của vùng đảo tươi đẹp, khí hậu ôn hòa, đời sống văn hóa, giải trí sôi động và phong phú đã khiến Hawaii được coi là "thiên đường du lịch và nghỉ dưỡng" của thế giới.

Ở Hawaii, bạn có thể bắt gặp bất cứ đâu trên đường phố các món ăn nhanh dân dã như cơm đĩa (plates lunch) theo kiểu truyền thống Hawaii gồm có cơm, thịt, rau hoặc salad; bento (một loại cơm hộp phổ biến ở Nhật Bản gồm cơm, cá, thịt, rau hoặc dưa muối), spam musubiss (cơm nắm muối với một lát thịt dăm bông sống hoặc chín bên trên và tảo biển khô cuộn xung quanh); furikake (hỗn hợp gồm cá khô xay, vừng, tảo biển, đường, muối và gia vị) hoặc mochi (loại bánh bao làm bằng bột gạo của Nhật và Trung Quốc) trộn với ngô.


Các món tráng miệng nổi tiếng ở Hawaii là Haupia (bánh dừa), luaus (bánh nướng phủ sôcôla), li hing mui (mận khô muối) và poi (một loại bánh làm từ cây khoai môn, có thể ăn cùng với cá muối hoặc trứng cá). Ngoài ra, đến Hawaii, bạn không thể bỏ qua những món ăn hải sản phong phú. Một trong những món ăn hải sản nhẹ ưa thích nhất là ahi (món khai vị làm từ cá tuna sống) hoặc tako poke (món khai vị Hàn Quốc làm từ các loại cá sống thái viên).

----------


## Alyaj

Hấp dẫn quá T-T
Bít bao giờ mới đc sag Mỹ đây

----------


## quanghuy00

bữa nay thấy tour du lịch mỹ khoảng 3 - 4K USD là đi được rồi mà

----------

